# Black walnut with silver and copper set.



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

This is a pair of distress calls, one open reed with silver accent ring and one closed reed with a detailed copper lanyard ring. This is some of the prettiest walnut I have worked with. $ 25.00 for the open reed, $35.00 for the closed reed to your door. $50.00 for the pair Enjoy ,


















Rick


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

WOW them are sweet looking 
nice job


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice Rick.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Cool. Nice work!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Very nice!!!! That's some great looking wood!!!


That's what she said !


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great looking calls Rick !


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Very nice work!


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Calls have been sold, Thanks Everyone.


----------

